# Scottish Gaelic: Today is your birthday



## Pauro

Hello.
Could anyone try to translate the sentence into Gaighlig, please:
"Today is your birthday." The stress is on today.

Paul


----------



## gaeilgeoir

This might be too late but I would say: 

"'s e do bheithla a th'ann an-diugh!" The an-diugh could also be placed at the start of the phrase for a more emphatic. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Pauro

Hello.
Thanks for replying.

Shouldn't I put "'s ann an-diugh" at the beginning?
What's the best word for birthday? I guess 'co-latha-breith' or just 'latha-breith'... Finally, to express 'your' is it better to use 'do' or 'agam'??
Imagine it's so simple to write in Irish "Inniu do bhreithla'".


----------



## gaeilgeoir

Pauro said:


> Hello.
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> Shouldn't I put "'s ann an-diugh" at the beginning?
> What's the best word for birthday? I guess 'co-latha-breith' or just 'latha-breith'... Finally, to express 'your' is it better to use 'do' or 'agam'??
> Imagine it's so simple to write in Irish "Inniu do bhreithla'".


 

You actually have to use the copula which is pretty much the same as An Chopail in Irish. i.e. the phrase "I am a whatever" "'s e whatever a tha anam" 

latha-breith is absolutely better than what I suggested and you would definately be using do as opposed to agam - again its use of the copula in Scots-Gaelic. It wouldn't be my strongest language, Gaidhlig but I do know quite a bit because of it's similarities to Gaeilge na hÉireann... 

By the way, just another point... I would be more inclined to say "'s é do bhreithlá inniu!" in Irish. "Inniu do bhreithlá is more like "today, your birthday." There is no verb in there!! Hope this helps again!


----------



## Pauro

Go raibh mile maith agat.
If I wanted to stress "today" would it be:

'S e inniu  do bhreithlá. ?


----------



## gaeilgeoir

I would be more inclined to say "Inniu, 's é do bhreithlá" but you could get away with it the other way by putting in an exclamation mark after the inniu... depends on whether it is written or spoken


----------

